# كيف يتم نقل البيانات من التوتال ستيشن لجهاز الكمبيوتر



## محمود كيمو (30 مارس 2007)

ارجو الشرح لي عن كيفية نقل البيانات المرفوع بواسطة جهاز التوتال ستيشن الي جهاز الكمبيوتر والعكس " يعني كيف انقل البيانات من جهاز التوتال وانا موصلة بالكمبيوتر وايه الامتدادات الهتخرج من التوتال ويستطيع الجهاز قرائتها


----------



## مهندس بغداد (14 أبريل 2007)

اخي العزيز ان لكل نوع جهاز برنامج خاص به فلتوبكون برنامج ول لايكا برنامج اخر 
عندي برنامج لتوبكون...
ويجب ان تكون عندك درايه بجهز التوتل لكي ترسل المعلومات الى الحاسب
ولا تهتم لامتداد الملف فالبرنامج يتكفل بهذا الشئ


----------



## محمود كيمو (15 أبريل 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## قليتان (15 أبريل 2007)

اخي محمود اعتقد انك تبحث عن برنامج اسمه WComms
انشاء الله سوف ابحث عنه وازودك به في اقرب وقت انشاء الله


----------



## محمود كيمو (16 أبريل 2007)

thank you00000000000000000


----------



## محمود كيمو (16 أبريل 2007)

شكراً لكل القائمين بالمنتدي


----------



## محمود كيمو (16 أبريل 2007)

شكراًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ميدو_انترتك (9 يوليو 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عمر محمد عثما (10 يوليو 2007)

نقل الداتا من جهاز التوتل استيشن الى الكمبيوتر وبالعكس:
هى عمليه سهله جدا حيث اى مهندس يستطيع اجراءها من غير اى مساعده, لان المنافسه الشديده بين شركات الاجهزه جعلتهم يسهلون فى كل الخيارات لان الاجهزه المعقده تصبح غير مرغوب فيها ولكن يجب مراعاه هذه الاشياء .
1-ان يكون البرامج المختص بالجهاز ملحق بصوره سليمه وبنفس فيرشن الجهاز.
2-ان تكون الخيارات للتحويل متناسبه بين البرنامج وجهاز التوتل(عدد البايت فى الثانيه مثلا) 
*فى حاله عدم وجود كرت ذاكره فى الجهاز.
3-مراعاه ان ذاكره الجهاز تكفى لاستقبال الملف (فى حاله التحويل من الكمبيوتر للجهاز.
4- ودى اهم حاجه ان تكون صيغه الملف مدعومه ليتعامل معها الطرفين(فى حاله تجهيز الفايل من غير برنامج الجهاز الملحق)


----------



## هانى 2500 (12 يوليو 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## حسن الظالمي (24 يوليو 2007)

اين هي المعلومات


----------



## جمال سند (26 يوليو 2007)

*نقل المعلومات من جهاز التوتال الى الكمبيوتر والعكس*

اخى العزيز
لكل جهاز توتال البرنامج الخاص به لتوصيلة بالكمبيوتر
فمثلا اجهزة السوكيا فلها برنامج ال prolink فهو لنقل البيانات فقط من والى التوتال وهناك ايضا برنامج ال sdr maping فهو برنامج متكامل ورائع فهو لنقل ومعالجة البيانات اى برنامج متكامل ويعطى امتداد sdr
اما اجهزة لايكا فلها برنامج leica syrvey office وهو ايضا لنقل البيانات من والى التوتال فقط وهناك ايضا برنامج ال liscad وهو ايضا برنامج متكامل لنقل ومعالجة البيانات ويعطى امتداد gis
لمعرفة عمل البرامج ارجو المراسلة


----------



## ابوهبه (26 يوليو 2007)

رجاء الرد سريعا بخصوص نقل البيانات من التوتال الى جهاز الكمبيوتر مع الشرح


----------



## م/ صلاح اليوسفي (6 أغسطس 2007)

ارجوووووو من عنده اي برنامج لنقل وتبادل المعلومات بين جهاز التوتل والكمبيوتر ينزله فى المنتدا


----------



## sliman_slam_2006 (7 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا ألف شكر عالموضوع


----------



## ابوهبه (7 أغسطس 2007)

ماهو البرنامج المناسب لنقل الداتا من جهاز توبكون الى الحاسب وكيفية عمله وشكرا


----------



## عزمي حماد (7 أغسطس 2007)

أخي أبو هبة
بسرعة الآن وانت شابك
ما هو نوع جهازك التوتال ستيشن


----------



## عزمي حماد (7 أغسطس 2007)

مساء الخير يا أخي مهندس بغداد


----------



## مهندس بغداد (7 أغسطس 2007)

عزمي حماد قال:


> مساء الخير يا أخي مهندس بغداد



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة...


----------



## حسام يونس (8 أغسطس 2007)

انا لدي برنامج لاجهزة السوكيا واسمه win coms ياريت ترسلي e mail وانا ارسلك البرنامج ان شاء الله وطريقة شرح خطوات العمل 
علي فكرة امتداد الملفات dxf ولعدين تفتح ب auto CAD 
اخيك م / حسام يونس مهندس مساحة


----------



## عبد الفتاح فؤاد (8 أغسطس 2007)

السادة المهندسون الذين يسألون عن كيفية انزال البيانات من التوتال استيشن الى الكمبيوتر والعكس 
اقول : ان كل نوع من اجهزة التوتال استيشن له طريقة خاصة فى انزال البيانات .. وعليك اولا ان تحدد نوع التوتال استيشن الذى تريد ان تقوم بانزال البيانات منه الى الكمبيوتر او العكس .
على كل حال سوف اقوم برفع طريقة انزال البيانات من التوتال استيشن الى الكمبيوتر والعكس ..
وهذا خاص فقط باجهزة ماركة Nikon


----------



## عبد الفتاح فؤاد (8 أغسطس 2007)

لقد قمت برفع كتاب التشغيل باللغة العربية لمحطة الرصد Nikon 
وهو يحتوى ايضا على طريقة انزال البيانات من محطة الرصد الى الكمبيوتر والعكس 
حاول ان تقرأه فهو مفيد جدا وسهل للغاية .. وشكرا


----------



## falehffb (10 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم وشكرا كثير لكل من يقدم مساعده


----------



## عبد الفتاح فؤاد (11 أغسطس 2007)

اخى الفاضل / محمد كيمو 
لكل جهاز توتل استيشن طريقتة الخاصة لأنزال البيانات الى المبيوتر والعكس وعل كل حال انا قمت برفع كتاب التشغيل لمحطة الرصد Nikon على المنتدى ويوجد فى هذا الكتاب طريقة انزال البيانات من التوتال ستيشن Nikon الى الكمبيوتر والعكس .
حاول ان تقرأ هذا الكتاب فهو سهل جدا ومفيد جدا جدا ...
اخوك / عبد الفتاح فؤاد


----------



## عبد الفتاح فؤاد (11 أغسطس 2007)

اخى الفاضل / م. صلاح اليوسفى 
سوف اقوم برفع برنامج Transit المستخدم لانزال البيانات من جهاز توتال استيشن Nikon الى الكمبيوتر والعكس ..فتابع ذلك فهو مفيدجدا 
اخوك / عبد الفتاح


----------



## تامر محمد متولي (11 أغسطس 2007)

أريد شرح لبرنامج total staion


----------



## مهندس بغداد (11 أغسطس 2007)

*شباب انا اعاني من مشكلة صعوبة رفع الملفات 
اذ ان صوره 90 كيلو بايت يكون رفعها مشكلة فكيف ببرنامج بعدة ميكا بايت
والله عندي برامج اود ان ازودكم بها بس المشكلة هذه متعبتني*


----------



## سلمان الراوي (8 سبتمبر 2007)

عندي جهاز توتل استيشن نوع لايكة واريد كيف احمل الدتا من الجهاز الى الكومبيوتر


----------



## ستار عبد الجبار (8 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا ألف شكر عالموضوع


----------



## ستار عبد الجبار (8 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## مهندس منذر (11 يناير 2008)

الاخ المهندس صلاح اليوسفي تحية طيبة وبعد
ارجو في حالة حصولك على برنامج تبادل المعلومات بين الحاسوب و جهاز التوتل ستيشن ان ترسله الينا مع الشكر الجزيل وذلك للحاجة الماسة له او ان تنزله في المنتدا مع فائق الشكر والتقدير


----------



## مهندس دعم فني (24 يناير 2008)

عندي اكثر من برنامج لنقل البيانات من اجهزة توبكون الي الكمبيوتر مثل T-com &topconlink وللاسف لاستطيع رفعها ممكن مساعدة في عملية الرفع


----------



## وائل مهدلي (19 فبراير 2008)

برنامج البرو لانك برنامج سوكيا وتعريف كبل الداته


----------



## مساح مكة (11 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم كل جهاز عندو برنامج معين مثلا انا عندي جهاز poersetوبسحب الملفات عن طريق liscadوعندي جهاز tremble ولهو برنامج خاص لازم تعرف اي جهاز انت تستخدم وارجو ان اكون وضحت لك ولو شي بسيط


----------



## نجم مدنى (11 مارس 2008)

انتظر منى شرح بالصور لبرنامج بورلينك على اد معرفتى بتنزيل البيانات لجهاز 610
انتظروووونى..............


----------



## أحمد نظمي قاسم (2 ديسمبر 2008)

نشكر كل القائمين على هذا المنتدى ونشكر الأخوه المشاركين لكن ارجو الشرح بمعلومات تمكننا من معرفة التعامل مع الاجهزه بصورة عامه


----------



## الكوم الطويل (24 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا زميل جديد واريد منكم المساعده
اريد شرج جهاز leica tc 705 وكيفية تنزيل الداتا منه الى الاوتوكاد وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## صبحى ابراهيم (24 يناير 2009)

حبيبى كل برنامج مخصص للشركه المصنعه فعلا للتوتل ولكن يتم النقل من قايمه xfere من تبكون وتقوم بنقل الداتا الى الكارت واخذه الى الكميوتر او العكس او استخدام عن طريق الكابل ويقوم باستخراج الملفات بامتداد xwz


----------



## المهندس 90 (15 أبريل 2009)

أريد طريقة تحويل البيانات من الاتوكاد ألى البرولنك وشكرا لكم أخواني


----------



## badi3 (17 أبريل 2009)

chokran ikhwanana lkiram


----------



## مهندس رواوص (17 أبريل 2009)

مشكور على الموضوع القيم ...


----------



## م مختاراحمد (18 أبريل 2009)

اخى المهندس اللى بتسأل عن نقل data بالنسبة لشركة sokkia سوف اشرح لك استخدام جهاز SET 50 اولا ان يكون لديك برنامج prolink تقوم باعدادلوحة pro اي فتح projet جديد وبعدها تذهب الى fill ومنها الى Rceive اي استقبال  بعدهايخرج مربع فية كلمة Waiting تذهب الىجهاز SET قم بعمل selkt على ال fill الموجودبه نقاط الرفع inpot out ثم ok - Enter بعدها اضغط على SDR ثم enter فتري على صفحة Prol نقاط الرفع تنزل متتالية ونتمنى للك التوفيق وشكراا


----------



## الدقى (19 أبريل 2009)

شكرا ليك يا باششششششششششششششششاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## السندباد المساحي (19 أبريل 2009)

ان لكل شركة برنامج خاص بيها بل ممكن لكل اصدار من شركة وحدة برنامج خاص بيها وتنزيل الفيل مش مشكلة

بالتوفيق يارب


----------



## ناجح فاروق (8 مايو 2009)

اريد كيفية تشغيل التوتل استيشن ليكا


----------



## مهندس_باسم (4 نوفمبر 2009)

شكر لكم على المعلومات
لكن اريد استفسر عن سؤال
كيفية نقل البيانات من التوتال ستيشين الى الاوتوكاد بالتفصيل 
ارجو منكم مساعدتى فى هذا الموضوع
ولكم منى فائق الاحترام والشكر


----------



## elymama (17 نوفمبر 2009)

يا اخى الموضوع سهل جدا لدرجة بعض الاجهزة بتنزل النقاط ملف تكست على طول وعليك النسخ فقط


----------



## كمال حميده (13 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووووووور


----------



## البراء احمد عمر (14 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته الاخوة اعضاء المنتدى 
اليوم اقدم لكم شرح المحطة توبكون 7503 او 753 وبما فيها كيفية نقل البيانات وتتميز محطات توبكون بسهولة نقل البيانات سواء عن طريق الفلاشة او الكارت او حتى الكابل عن طريق التوصيل بالكمبيوتر وهذا رابط الملف
http://www.zshare.net/download/803981501c810654/
وانا تحت امر من يريد اى شى عن توبكون وللعلم هذا تليفون المهندس احمد وهو المسءول عن الدعم الفنى فى شركة القاهرة للاعمال الهندسية والفنية توكيل توبكون 0118806752 وهو لا يدخر جهدا فى مساعدة اى شخص ويجيب على اى استفسار 
نسالكم الدعاء


----------



## جيومساح (17 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
''على كل حال سوف اقوم برفع طريقة انزال البيانات من التوتال استيشن الى الكمبيوتر والعكس ..
وهذا خاص فقط باجهزة ماركة Nikon''
أخي فؤاد هل لك أن تتفضل علينا ببرنامج تحويل البيانات من جهاز nikon إلى الحاسوب والعكس علماً أني أملك nikon npl مع تشكراتي


----------



## rwmam (18 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
يا اخواني محتاج برنامج t_com او برنامج اخر ومع اشكر الجزيل


----------



## اسامة شعيب (22 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم
لو سمحتوا عاوز اعرف ازاى انزل الداتا من جهاز توتال لايكا الى الكمبيوتر مع انى عندى تعريف الجهاز


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (24 مايو 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## بخيت ميلود (26 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور اخي على المعلومات


----------



## aboamo1000 (8 يناير 2012)

اريد برنامج تنزيل الاحداثيات من جهاز لايكا الى الكمبيوتر لو عايز الايميل [email protected] مشكورين


----------



## adeelhanna (16 يناير 2012)

مشكورين عالجهود اخوان


----------



## maftah1 (28 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم من عندا برنامج تعريف usb cabel لجهاز sokkia بالكمبيوتر نرجوا منه المساعده


----------



## abu saber2 (12 فبراير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## محمدعبدالقادر ساتى (13 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله--- اخوانى لدى سؤال ارجو الاجابه عليه --كيف اقوم بتحويل الاحداثيات من النافقيتر الى الجوجل ايرث؟ وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

